# Feels like I'm back at square one.



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been in two minds about posting on this section as I'm not sure anyone can really help me, but I just feel I need a ramble and babble to people who understand

My history is in my signature and right now it all  feels very hopeless and depressing.
I felt we'd come so far after accepting DHs NOA diagnosis and coming to terms with using DS. 
But now it feels we are once again  back at square one. I respond brilliantly to stims, even had an IUi converted to IVF , For which I achieved a blast and a Frostie. Always have a great lining so the nurses say yet cannot get pregnant for love or money, exempt a measly chemical on second IUI. Have been through 2 proven donors.

I have a Frostie waiting for me, but really not sure what can change now as my body just feels so stubborn and that it really can't/ doesn't want to accept my embies.
Additionally I almost feel like laughing as it seems we have now gone from the most explainable reason for our IF ( no sperm) to now being completely unexplained!! What a joke ! 

I'm starting to think about looking at immunes but it just seems such a mindefield and I have no idea where to start. Also I'm with an NHS clinic and what they test for is limited. However they do treat immunes emphirically  once u reach a certain point.

I feel like many people on here are experts compared to me so any words of wisdom would be greatly received 

Jade X


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi there, you would need to go privately to have most of the immunes testing done. A scratch could be helpful if having implantation issues or you may need intralipids/steroids/humira etc if have high TNF or NK cells. Really the best thing you could do is go to a clinic that specialises in immunes like FGA, Zita West etc. PM me if you want too chat


----------

